# On a roll!!!!!



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Okay, with people complaining about river names, I'm giving none, but I've hit the river twice this week, and did well both trips, hooking 12 steelhead. Here's the breakdown:

Wed. Feb 18: Fished my usual stretch, lost one at my first stop of the morning, blanked at the second, was thinking about saying **** it because of the wind but decided to stay, am glad I did! The next stop produced a quick 3-5 in about an hour and a half, the landed were 3 hens, 5lbs(dark), 6lbs(chromer), and 8lbs(colored), all on jigs/waxies. Walked back to the access, it was being fish by a couple people, they had nothing, so I waded in above them several yards and started running a jig/spawn combo through a short pocket. Third drift, bobber sinks, fish on! After a long battle, a dark, hook-jawed buck in the 10lb range drifts in close, takes a few deperate runs, then does every steelheaders worst nightmare when they have a fish in close, the ole' thrash/roll/shake and spin, and ping! goes the line, unbelievable! But a good day, 3-7, wading in winter on a big river, not bad.

Sun. Feb 22: Fished with a partner this time, and hit the same hot section. He starts at the first hole, and I go in below him. Fifth drift the bobber drops at the head of the run, which kind of surprised me. After a bit, the fish suddenly snaps me. Put on a new jig, and continue drifting. I ended up hooking 3 more from this hole, landing an 8-9lb male, a 6lb hen, and a 4-5lb male. We fished a few other areas, then returned to this spot. I hooked and landed one more, a short, stubby hen around 3lbs or so. She was strange. So another good day at 4-5, I didn't see anybody else with fish, and a couple guys I talked to in a boat said they hit 2, so theres action if you can find it. The eagles were out both days, and a possum along the bank behind me on Sunday. And yes most access's are bad, the WP is now plowed after some local pressure. As far as fishing pressure, it's not bad like some people make it sound, on weekdays, 1-3 vehicles in my area, weekends, a few more, most are usually the same few guys. The fish are not fighting anything like winter fish usually do, the males are the hardest fighters, you know when you have a buck on! Most are colored, some males are pretty dark, most hens are purple and pink, and there are some silver hens around, but most have a bit of color to them.Can't wait till the run is on, but for now, I'm having fun, gettin' a few fish, and trying new presentations. Tight-lines guys, and hopefully, multiple hook-ups !


----------



## flyrod4steelhead (Mar 14, 2002)

A-S -

Nice report. But, where are the pics man????  Oh wait, don't do that. That would be teasing the rest of us, lol. Awesome job. 

What kind of jig's do use, panfish type jigs? I thought about a few of my panfish jig's, but not sure. How small of a jig do you use?


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

I have pics, but they're 35mm, and I don't have a scanner. I use jigs called "lil' nippers" the hook can break when un-hooking fish, be careful there, but for the most part, they do the job. I'd love to get some pics up, but for now, can't do it.


----------



## flyrod4steelhead (Mar 14, 2002)

Thats cool man. Thanks for type of jig you use. When you get your film developed, get a cd with it. A little more money, but better than buying a scanner.


----------



## maxemus (Jan 13, 2002)

Great job!!Thanks for the experience


----------



## GONE FISHIN(LARRY) (Dec 28, 2002)

good fishin Jon !!!


----------



## Xorcist [USA] (Feb 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ausable_steelhead _
> *Okay, with people complaining about river names, I'm giving none, but I've hit the river twice this week, and did well both trips, hooking 12 steelhead.*


**Looks at user name.............scratches head.


----------



## Chrome steel (Apr 6, 2003)

ausable_steelhead I 2 would like to see pics .You know you can go to Meijer they have a scanner you can download your 35mm pics to a blank floppy disk for next to nothing $2.00 maybe I've done it before they will even help you out if you can run there scanner.


----------



## CCC-Fisher (Aug 10, 2003)

Ausable, is that a dam foot in your mouth or is it a dam cook thats been feeding you fishes in the oscoda area. Or are you below that....


----------



## GONE FISHIN(LARRY) (Dec 28, 2002)

Jon,you got nothing to prove to this newbies,those of us who have been on yhis site for a while,know you give honest reports good or bad.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Nice report Jon...you need to come fishing up here


----------

